

Ask HN: We built a website and got traction. Is it enough for the next YC batch? - dribel

We built a flight search that is able to outperform other searches in many cases (USP). We also got some good traction over the last weeks...<p>Is that enough to apply for YC? How much traction should we have? Since they are invested in Hipmunk,  is there still a chance? - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tripdelta.com
======
codeddesign
Ummm...and delta airlines isn't going to have a problem with the name in the
url/brand, same market category, and same color scheme?

~~~
dribel
When we chose this name we were certain that we won't have any troubles.

~~~
OopsCriticality
Respectfully, unless you have a letter from Delta legal, I find it very hard
to believe that they wouldn't bring action. Even assuming, arguendo, that your
right, it's a waste of investor dollars to prove that in court. This would be
a red flag for me, were I a potential investor.

------
nlanges
We should add that we are a German-based company. Is it more difficult for
international companies?

~~~
quadrature
YC has funded many international companies, Theres no harm in applying to YC
but you need to make a case for how you're better than hipmunk and ITA

------
firimari
No idea about the YC-ability, but your round trip suggestions don't return you
to the same airport, which seems... non-optimal

~~~
dribel
Thanks for your feedback. This is actually intentional. But you can always
display the original search (on filter right below the search).

But splitting your return flight into an open-jaw ticket is part of our
algorithm. In some cases this provides you with significantly cheaper results.

Like here:

[https://tripdelta.com/results/SFO/YVR/11-09-15/YVR/SFO/13-09...](https://tripdelta.com/results/SFO/YVR/11-09-15/YVR/SFO/13-09-15/)

If you don't like the suggestions, you can hide them ;). Hope that helps?!

